# Any sa sufferers in the UK?



## hellotiger (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems the majority are from the US so I just wanted to see how many UK people there are out there.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm from the UK  Seen a few others from the UK on here too.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm living in Brighton.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Yup, London. Not that many of us here. There are UK based SA sites.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

:wel Take a peek here Jenny.

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


----------



## hellotiger (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks nothing_to_say! I'm going to sign up to that right now.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm in the UK too


----------



## cherryredcutie (Feb 23, 2004)

I am living in the UK as well, West Midlands


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I is from N. Ireland, so I pretty much feel like the only one from here on this board, though we are part of the UK so I suppose thats something.


----------



## Wylass (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm from West Yorkshire


----------



## Beetlebum (Sep 24, 2006)

Wylass said:


> I'm from West Yorkshire


So am I.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't notice this thread before. I'm from West Midlands, but in London during term time.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm from London.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

I live in Manchester......


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in the Midlands.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yorkshire.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm from Nottingam


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Leicestershire.


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

Me too, refined_rascal, I'm in Mountsorrel


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

.,


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

Very small world :yes


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i live in liverpool


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes me to, in Bucks


----------



## hellotiger (Sep 10, 2007)

Oooh lots of people replied since I disappeared. I'm living in Manchester at the min but I am from Liverpool.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm from Dorset, currently living in North Wales...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm from Kent.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a Scottieland based, cured SA / Depression person. Had it all my life and just recently got over it, so can realte to comments here


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

nothing_to_say said:


> :wel Take a peek here Jenny.
> 
> http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

Major bump here (Sorry!)
But i'm from the Midlands, near London.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Flashy said:


> Major bump here (Sorry!)
> But i'm from the Midlands, near London.


Hey Flashy  Where in the Midlands? (you don't have to say if you don't want to)


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm in Northampton


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes and I am looking for people near Manchester


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Not many from the south. :no


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey, Buckinghamshire here


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

London here, would be nice to chat to some people.


----------



## Firefly27 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bristol


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Kent, but spend a lot of time in London


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I'm from the UK. 

It's funny that after someone said not many from the south, everyone was from the south. Hehe.


----------



## cal1992 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm from Cheshire but I go to university in Sheffield but I'm currently in Perth (Australia) before doing my final year at university in Sheffield in September.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

From UK too (Hertfodshire)


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm in the west midlands


----------



## clinteastwood (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm from Nottinghamshire, anyone else from around that area?


----------



## Kittenish (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm from the South West


----------



## emmelyn (Jan 18, 2013)

not "from" the UK specifically, but I live in London during term time.


----------



## xlarryjx (Apr 20, 2013)

Yorkshire, Yorkshire, Yorkshire!!


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Northwich, Cheshire


----------



## Roxas (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep I am from London <3


----------



## James1311 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buckinghamshire here.


----------



## DwBehappy (Apr 25, 2013)

Essex here


----------



## JohnnyR (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in staffordshire


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hampshire


----------



## chameleon persona (Mar 20, 2013)

between Newcastle and Sunderland


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey,

I suffer badly from anxiety & having no social life. I'm from Surrey & commute to work in London (Aldgate). 

Hello other UK sufferers


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm from Sussex, about halfway between Brighton and London, would be great if there were any SA girls to meet up with, or anyone really.


----------



## Fenrir (May 4, 2013)

Hi, i'm new around here. I'm from Manchester. Nice to meet you all. Feel free to add me.


----------



## captain buggy (May 5, 2013)

anonomousey said:


> I'm in the west midlands


This.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

London (Technically Bromley, Kent) here.

like video games, movies, beer, chillin  

hit me up if you'd like to chat!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in Swansea, isn't it!


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

hiya yeah im from uk


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

London here


----------



## Andistarr (May 11, 2013)

UK here


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

West Yorkshire


----------



## nelby (Mar 16, 2011)

London too. But I live in China during the school year.

Whereabouts in London (if not too personal)?


----------



## squareclaire285 (Jun 1, 2013)

im from cumbria.


----------



## steviejb (Apr 5, 2013)

Bristol over here, but spend time down in Swanage (south coast) during the summer as well.


----------



## Septym (Mar 23, 2012)

North east here


----------



## Deepthought (May 27, 2013)

Northants here


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

Oxfordshire! The county of fields!


----------



## emma1985 (May 25, 2013)

Yorkshire


----------



## clemd (Jun 27, 2013)

I am from SW London / Surrey borders


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Reading.. 

Come on we need a London meet up.


----------



## KingaR (Jun 29, 2013)

chelsea, london


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Isle of Wight!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Reading..
> 
> Come on we need a London meet up.


I study at the University of Reading.

But right now am living in London.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

South East London here


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

Uk lass here


----------



## ms413 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I'm from Nottingham.


----------



## jake1991 (Jun 6, 2013)

east lancashire


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2013)

UK close to Basingstoke


----------



## AbiM (Jul 10, 2013)

right here in Newcastle


----------



## astr (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else from Yorkshire area? Plz PM or add me if anyone is and fancys a chat


----------



## Bazz79 (Jul 11, 2013)

Suffolk here, oooo-aarrrrrr


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Devon here.  the most boring place ever!


----------



## alexe (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone near Cambridge?


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

West Midlands here.


----------



## lilyofme (Jul 12, 2013)

Surrey


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Manchester here


----------



## Ash101 (Jul 19, 2013)

Essex...and North East for uni


----------



## Aluxxi (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm from the UK. Southampton, Hampshire to be exact.


----------



## Sinners (Apr 26, 2013)

Aluxxi said:


> I'm from the UK. Southampton, Hampshire to be exact.


I'm originally from Winchester!! (now live in London). What a small world!


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

West midlands here.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bazz79 said:


> Suffolk here, oooo-aarrrrrr


One of the first!


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

North Yorkshire!


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm from Lytham St.Annes, now living in Preston. :blank


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Newcastle.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

London, is where you'll find me!


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Burnley, Lancashire. It's like a pit here, ergh.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Derbyshire


----------



## Dogzrunning (Oct 9, 2013)

Im from scotland

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## sparklylollipop (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello from Manchester


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone in Reading, UK?


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Devon. Come say hi


----------



## Cold Blooded (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in Wiltshire, near Swindon


----------



## Genie (May 22, 2013)

East anglia. Cambridge here.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Witchcraft said:


> anyone in Reading, UK?


YES!!! Hello there!! I'm from Reading!!!!! Ahoy


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

thet33g said:


> Anybody near Wakefield or anywhere in West Yorkshire?


 Yup, West Yorkshire  I'm at uni in Lancashire right now, but west yorkshire is home.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Londooon!!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

thet33g said:


> Great, i've never met anyone from west yorkshire on here yet.


 It's the place to be! I'm hoping to have my own place after uni, but I'm definitely staying in Yorkshire if possible. Lancashire would be acceptable as a compromise.


----------



## bridiecuz94 (Nov 10, 2013)

villadb said:


> I'm from Sussex, about halfway between Brighton and London, would be great if there were any SA girls to meet up with, or anyone really.


I'm from Brighton, where abouts are you?


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

West Yorkshire


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Heyoki said:


> Devon. Come say hi


Hi, from Devon too


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

South London and Cornwall.


----------



## LittleQ (Oct 17, 2013)

Sussex here


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone from Shropshire? Or nearby?


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Droidsteel said:


> Anyone from Shropshire? Or nearby?


I'm on the border of there, near Welshpool' Powys.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

ZeroPoint said:


> I'm on the border of there, near Welshpool' Powys.


Cool


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Bristol here.
Anyone nearby?


----------



## mranonymous14 (Nov 24, 2013)

Kent born and bred


----------



## grummessi (Sep 23, 2013)

scotland here ! , No to independence i love my english friends


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

Hello from Kent  From East Sussex originally though.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Born and grew up in Leicester, currently living in Northampton.


----------



## WelshGuy (Dec 2, 2013)

Cardiff here


----------



## Deeper man (Dec 15, 2013)

Gloucestershire here.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> Devon here.  the most boring place ever!


Oi!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yep

In manchester myself


----------



## bobby brown 1982 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oxfordshire here


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wigan here


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

In Manchester but hope to move soon


----------



## vlrob93 (Dec 30, 2013)

grummessi said:


> scotland here ! , No to independence i love my english friends


I'm from Scotland too


----------



## Parsley (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in Glasgow


----------



## PKS1909 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm from County Durham :boogie


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, Yorkshire


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

vlrob93 said:


> I'm from Scotland too


Where in Scotland? If you don't mind saying. If you do it is completely understandable



Parsley said:


> I'm in Glasgow


Me to :clap


----------



## purplellamalover (Dec 5, 2013)

Yep, Sussex


----------



## LittleQ (Oct 17, 2013)

purplellamalover said:


> Yep, Sussex


Whereabouts? I'm in Crawley


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

LittleQ said:


> Whereabouts? I'm in Crawley


Sweet, I'm from Horsham. Perhaps we can get a little Sussex club together


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

Ojr1979 said:


> Oxfordshire here


Awesome! More Oxfordshire people!


----------



## StarlightUK (Feb 20, 2014)

Berkshire here


----------



## Canis (Dec 8, 2013)

Lancashire here


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Midlands here.


----------



## Joehiscoe (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm living in London and I feel like I've got social anxiety but I've not been diagnosed so I dunno what to do really  ... Anyone got some advice ... Please


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Scotland, but thinking of moving back to england or maybe wales over the next few years.


----------



## rainbowpig (May 30, 2013)

I'm from the Uk too, North West! :teeth


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi im from uk


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

UK - south east


----------



## andy2791 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm from the UK, Brighton here


----------



## triangle123 (Jan 24, 2015)

UK South West!!!


----------



## Pierre Shy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm from nottingham ^_^ and Hull when i'm at uni  feel free to add me


----------



## Stactix (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm from Coventry, UK


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*no no no no no no no no*



nothing_to_say said:


> :wel Take a peek here Jenny.
> 
> http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/index.php


don't go near it!

we're lookin at ZX Spetrum / teletext 8-bit quality website

no browser can cope with that. Try typin a couple of characters
you'll get an OS crash. it affects this window too, an needs closing now

No posts. It's tumbleweed


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

Hi from Nottingham.


----------

